

Indian Outsourcing Firms Hire in US  - bootload
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443517104577572930208453186.html?mod=e2tw

======
s_henry_paulson
Link to full article:

[http://www.google.is/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s...](http://www.google.is/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBUQqQIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fonline.wsj.com%2Farticle%2FSB10000872396390443517104577572930208453186.html&ei=BiAiUPOYE9C0hAfFsIGACQ&usg=AFQjCNG_xoXBfgZZtseA4fb_0bn2wOQhfQ)

